# R Van Strip Nozzles - Any good?



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the R-Van Strip nozzles? They have a 5x15 and 5x30. Curious if the nozzles shoot halfway one way and half the other? Or does it do a straight 30ft away by 5ft? Hard to find anyone information on these nozzles.

I think Mp rotators have the same deal


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

I generally like r-van nozzles but the strip nozzles I installed had no where near their rated coverage, even with the correct pressure regulated bodies.

Could have been due to my water pressure, I'm not sure (not a sprinkler guy). But if you look at the product manuals on their website, it'll show the pattern for each particular nozzle. The pattern is also printed on the head of the nozzle too.


----------



## solodogg (Mar 23, 2019)

I just got done installing the strip nozzles a couple of weeks ago, and so far so good. I have a 40' x 5' strip between the sidewalk and street in front of my house, and using these has allowed me to irrigate properly without watching my water run down the street to the drain. Catch cup tests show them to be pretty good coverage wise as well, as long as they are spaced properly (make sure the nozzles spray pattern reaches the next sprinkler body).


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Awesome. I've still yet to figure out if the head is at center of diameter of the throw, or does it only shoot 1 direction?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Awesome. I've still yet to figure out if the head is at center of diameter of the throw, or does it only shoot 1 direction?


Unfamiliar with the R-VAN's, but the MP Rotator side strips are available in L/R corner 5x15 and center 5x30 options.



You set them up like this:



Not sure if that answers your question. @Rain Bird Corp could probably help you out.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

R-Vans follow the same pattern as the graphic above. The black dot is the sprinkler head. Make sense?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yep all makes sense now. Appreciate the responses!


----------

